# Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung



## Andy Antitackle (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe gerade die Quantum Hypercast Gleam in 4,2m mit beleuchteter Spitze bei E-Bay erworben.

Bin ganz gespannt und würde von Euch gerne mal Erfahrungen oder auch negatives zu dieser Rute hören.

Habe gehört die Spitze leuchtet in rot - ist das richtig ?

Gruss Andy Antitackle#6


----------



## Boedchen (3. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

Moin,
so weit ich gesehen habe leuchtet sie Gelblich.
Kann aber sein das ich mich schlicht weg verguckt habe.
Habe sie am Strand des öfteren gesehen und Optisch macht sie keinen schlechten eindruck.
Finde die Idee nicht unbedingt schlecht die hinter der Glem steckt.
Wünsche dir viel spass damit, und evtl. schreibste ja mal was für uns darüber


----------



## degl (3. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

Sie war da in der "Bucht" auch echt günstig zu bekommen...........#6

Hatte sie auf dem Zettel und in Kappeln auch begrabbelt nur erschien sie mir mit fast 800gr. recht schwer............

Wen das nicht stört, der hat eine robuste Brandungsrute mit eingebauter Spitzenbeleuchtung................wie das auf Dauer in der Praxis sich bewährt.........wird man sehen.......die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht.

Ne Reservebatterie ist auch dabei und die Batterie wird unten am Spitzenteil eingesetzt..........

gruß degl


----------



## Andy Antitackle (3. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

War ein Schnäppchen - sofortkauf EUR 89,00 plus Versand.
Werde berichten.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Bartels.Oliver (12. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe gerade die Quantum Hypercast Gleam in 4,2m mit beleuchteter Spitze bei E-Bay erworben.
> 
> ...


Moin Andy, 

habe mir die Ruten vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gekauft. Die Spitze leuchtet rot und es ist eine schön verarbeitete sehr schlanke Rute. 

Nachteil meines Erachtens ist das Batteriefach im Spitzenteil. Dies ist aus Alu gefertigt und alles schön glatt verarbeitet. Habe schon einige Batterien unnötig verbraucht, da ich die Batterie beim Beenden der Session mit klammen Fingern nicht mehr aus dem Batteriefach bekommen habe und schlussendlich das leuchtende Spitzenteil einfach mit Batterie eingepackt habe. 

Da hat Quantum in meinen Augen einen Bock geschossen. Sie hätten entweder den Deckel des Batteriefachs mit Riffeln versehen oder aber einen Kreuzschlitz in den Batteriefachdeckel mit eingießen müssen. Dann könnte man wenigstens mit einem Kreuzschlitz oder Multitool das Batteriefach öffnen, wenn man klamme Finger hat. Durch die glatte Verarbeitung des Batteriefachs greift auch eine Zange nicht so richtig.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## degl (12. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

Thanks.........genau das sind die Infos, die man im Laden nicht bekommt#6

gruß degl


----------



## Andy Antitackle (13. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab die Rute mitlerweile hier. Macht einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck.
Kann man die Batterien eigentlich irgendwo nachkaufen, weil irgendwann werden die beiden ja mal den Geist aufgeben.

Werde nach dem ersten Test mal berichten.

Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## degl (13. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab die Rute mitlerweile hier. Macht einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck.
> Kann man die Batterien eigentlich irgendwo nachkaufen, weil irgendwann werden die beiden ja mal den Geist aufgeben.
> ...



Jo,

gib mal die Batteriengrösse bei ebää ein........da findest bestimmt welche

gruß degl


----------



## petripohl (14. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

Kann mal jemand Fotos von Batteriefach und Spitze machen??? Danke Euch... Gruß Malte


----------



## Bartels.Oliver (15. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*



petripohl schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand Fotos von Batteriefach und Spitze machen??? Danke Euch... Gruß Malte



Moin, 

hier Fotos der Spitze und des Batteriefachs von meiner Rute. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## petripohl (15. April 2013)

*AW: Quantum Hypercast Gleam mit Beleuchtung*

Vielen Dank für die Fotos.#6
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------

